# Coaxial Coax wire stripper



## joem (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a quick way, or knows where I can get a machine, to strip coax cable? I can't burn it. I have access to about 200 pounds a month. I can cut the ends off- some are steel, some are brass and some are gold plated - so the ends are worth something. But the scrap yard won't take the wire and complain if I put too much into my shredded steel.


----------



## Smack (Oct 23, 2011)

The wire is usually copper clad and not worth the fuss. 200 lbs of ends a month would be worth the fuss though.


----------



## joem (Oct 23, 2011)

Smack said:


> The wire is usually copper clad and not worth the fuss. 200 lbs of ends a month would be worth the fuss though.



Yeah I have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 23, 2011)

Would it be possible to use electricity to heat the copper plated wire that runs through the center, enough that it would easily slide out of the insulation? Sometimes my mind wonders and I get crazy ideas :|


----------



## Geo (Oct 23, 2011)

if you had a place to set up a pyrolizer and bake it instead of burning it, you could seperate the copper from the steel.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 23, 2011)

The best thing I've seen work besides machinery was hooking one end to an I-beam that was bolted to the floor. Then taking the other end with a forklift and pulling the coax taut. They would have a heavy duty knife that was heated on coals and the insulation came right off depending on if it had braided sheathing underneath that was thin.


----------



## seawolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I made a stripper by using an oak 2X4 and two smaller blocks with s box knife blade clamped between them.


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 23, 2011)

There are alot of wire stripper video's on Youtube and really easy to make.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 23, 2011)

seawolf said:


> I made a stripper by using an oak 2X4 and two smaller blocks with s box knife blade clamped between them.




Hey you stole my idea! :lol: I guess mine isn't quite the same, my 2x4 is pine


----------



## joem (Oct 23, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> The best thing I've seen work besides machinery was hooking one end to an I-beam that was bolted to the floor. Then taking the other end with a forklift and pulling the coax taut. They would have a heavy duty knife that was heated on coals and the insulation came right off depending on if it had braided sheathing underneath that was thin.



I was concerned about how dull the blade will get cutting through the metal sheathing and this plastic. 
oh and acpeacemaker, I just gave away my last forklift. I guess I'll have to wait until someone throws one away on garbage day. LOL


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol, there's always the ball hitch on the back of a truck, tractor, even a $50 wench. Lmao, and what about dullness, you need those magical miracle knives they used to infommercial late at night. Actually, the blade part didn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 23, 2011)

joem said:


> I was concerned about how dull the blade will get cutting through the metal sheathing and this plastic.
> oh and acpeacemaker, I just gave away my last forklift. I guess I'll have to wait until someone throws one away on garbage day. LOL



It will last a good long time. When it gets dull it usually breaks off. Snap the blade in a vice and use the fresh corner.


----------



## notch (Oct 23, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> Lol, there's always the ball hitch on the back of a truck, tractor, even a $50 wench. Lmao, and what about dullness, you need those magical miracle knives they used to infommercial late at night. Actually, the blade part didn't seem to be a problem.



It slices, it Dices.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2011)

seawolf said:


> I made a stripper by using an oak 2X4 and two smaller blocks with s box knife blade clamped between them.



I made something like this also, and it works really well. The blade lasts a long time because it doesn't really need to be that sharp, even a screw would work for a couple hundred feet probably. Also, every piece of coax I've stripped has been solid copper, even a lot of the braided shielding under the outer layer of insulation is tin coated copper that my scrap yard buys as #2. I didn't even know they ever used copper clad steel in coax and am surprised that it would even work actually.


----------



## hemicuda5.7 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you can find them,planer blades work nicely as well,they are used in thickness planers. If there is a shop nearby that sharpens blades: lawnmower,pruners etc etc, they may be able to help you.
If not they should be able to point you in the right direction! They also last a long time.

I hope that helps.


----------

